# Partition letters above h?



## fonz (Dec 3, 2009)

Hiya all,

Now that 8.0-RELEASE is out, I figured I might as well give it a try on this new netbook I just got. It came with Windows 7 Starter anyway, so nothing is lost there 

Anyway, I have read somewhere that FreeBSD 8 supports more than 8 (a-h) partitions per slice. However, when I try to add partitions to a slice the first 8 are shown as ad4s1a 'till ad4s1h but the ones beyond that are shown simply as X. What's the deal here, am I doing something wrong or is this normal?

Alphons


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2009)

You will need to do a custom install. AFAIK sysinstall is still limited.


----------



## fonz (Dec 4, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You will need to do a custom install. AFAIK sysinstall is still limited.


I tried running bsdlabel(8) manually (i.e. without using sysinstall(8), but more about that later) but it still says "partition letters i to k out of range".

Of course I can live with the 8 (or more to the point: 7) partition limit - after all, it's been like that for ages - but now that I have a good reason to do a fresh 8.0-RELEASE install I figured I might as well give it a try.

Alphons (case of "would be cool if")


----------



## varda (Dec 5, 2009)

Split your disk with gpart(8). Search this forums or Google for brief instructions. It posted many times.


----------

